# strawberry plant in tropical vivarium



## reptogirl (Apr 7, 2014)

so i just took the dog out for his bed time routine and sae our strawberry plants and i wonders whether it would be good or beneficial for creatures like the crested gecko to grow a strawberry or wild strawberry plant in the vivarium? I assume geckos can eat strawberries of course.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes they can eat them quite safely, whether they will grow in viv surroundings is another thing??

john


----------



## reptogirl (Apr 7, 2014)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes they can eat them quite safely, whether they will grow in viv surroundings is another thing??
> 
> john


I had a little research on humidity and there was a study on tomato plants and strawberries and it seems like strawberries weren't affected in any way. Well, they grow in moist surroundings in the woods (in Germany anyway) and they grow like weeds! I don't think I've seen any wild ones here but I will have a look and give it a go. Would be cute to have a buffet for the gecko and with UV they should even bear fruit


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I wouldn't count on fruit, or them even growing- but worth a try. On the plus side, crested gecko vivs tend to be a bit cooler than 'tropical' temperatures, which might give them a chance.


----------



## reptogirl (Apr 7, 2014)

Ron Magpie said:


> I wouldn't count on fruit, or them even growing- but worth a try. On the plus side, crested gecko vivs tend to be a bit cooler than 'tropical' temperatures, which might give them a chance.


Think I will give it a try. It's ever so easy and cheap, well even for free, when you get offshoot in summer!  I'll report back!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I spent some considerable time on Ascension Island, there are wild strawberry's growing on Green Mountain, temps vary from 28 - 34 to 20 or so when the mist drifts in, always very high humidity, seem to thrive until i ate them :blush:


----------

